# Tecumseh Centura 40 S



## Hoggy (Sep 18, 2005)

First and foremost hello too all :wave: 

Basically I would appreciate a bit of information if at all possible .... I own a lawnmower that is powered by a Tecumseh Centura 40 S .... 

Its a 4hp four stroke engine and its reliability is outstanding, its never let me down, has no oil leaks, and is a first time starter every time whatever the weather. I have been told that the B&S are more reliable but to be honest I’d plump for Tecumseh every time going by the reliability this motor has given me.

This engine I think I’m right in saying is manufactured in Italy for Tecumseh I’m quite sure it a side value designed engine, and basically I was wondering!

1/ What the valve clearance “ tappet clearance “ should be set too? …

2/ Whether they are adjusted when the engine is hot or cold adjustment?

I hope someone can be of help and thanks for looking in … 

Cheers …. Hoggy.


----------

